# THE THEOCRATIC KINGDOM, Of Our Lord Jesus, The Christ, As Covenanted in the Old Testament and Pres



## JM (Jul 14, 2006)

by George N. H. Peters

It's a premil work, massive, in 3 vol. Peters was a Lutheran minister who spent his time ministering to the people and in quiet study. I've tried to read this a few years ago but couldn't dedicate the time and effort this work needed to be read and understood. Anyways, his propositions can be found here: http://www.messiahskingdom.com/premill/biblevs/theocratic.pdf

Any thoughts on this title?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 15, 2006)

where is the rest of the work?


----------

